# elewelt.net any good?



## newgen2005 (Sep 9, 2019)

Thinking of ordering from them, are they any good?


----------



## switchjustswitch (Sep 24, 2019)

I bought a Pro there in March, if you live in Germany or Europe, that's OK


----------



## newgen2005 (Sep 24, 2019)

I ordered a payload injector, it arrived today. I will check it out when I get home from work.

Their service was excellent, very fast to dispatch the order and plenty of communication.

Delivery took about 10 days.


----------

